# Just bought a new Samick Sage, need help



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Also, I've heard the strings that come on the Sage leave a lot to be desired. Would it benefit me to start off fresh with different strings? If so, Recommendations?


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

well Im no pro but I had a Sage a few weeks ago. I had it almost a week til it got stolen. I just put some velcro on the shelf and it seemed to work fine. You also can use a flipper rest if you'd like. If you shoot off the shelf you'll for sure need feathers. With the flipper you can use vanes or feathers from what I understand. Those arrows you have will be way too stiff. I actually had some full length gold tip 5575's that flew great from mine but I draw right at 29". I'm sure the pros will be along shortly to help ya out more than I can. Good luck and congrats on your purchase. It's a great bow for the money.

I just used the string that came with it. Worked fine for me.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

The sage is a great bow. We use many of them in our training program for our new archers. I agree get some shelf material (velcro, etc) and just shoot from the shelf, it will be just fine. As far as the string goes, you can shoot what it came with to start and then change it out to your preference as you wish down the road. It is a great bow, have fun!


----------



## bolo7735 (Jan 31, 2011)

I too just converted from compound shooting. I own a Sage w/ 30lb limbs. This is my set up and everyone does it different. I am using a NAP Centerest Flipper. I took it off my compound when I was shooting fingers with it. If I didn't have a elevated rest I would shoot off the shelf. You can use HD velcro (female side) to do your shelf and side. I am shooting 600 spine Easton Traditional Carbon arrow fletched with feathers. I purchased them from 3 River Archery. I am using 125grain field points. Get yourself a bow stringer and some string silencers. You will also need to get a shooting glove or tab. It all depends what is comfortable for you. If you don't have a bow shop near by you can purchase a bow square. This will help you measure your nock point. Everyone set their nock differently. It all depends what your bow and your shoot style works best. Also nock crimps are good to have if you do not know how to make it with dental floss.


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

bolo7735 said:


> I too just converted from compound shooting. I own a Sage w/ 30lb limbs. This is my set up and everyone does it different. I am using a NAP Centerest Flipper. I took it off my compound when I was shooting fingers with it. If I didn't have a elevated rest I would shoot off the shelf. You can use HD velcro (female side) to do your shelf and side. I am shooting 600 spine Easton Traditional Carbon arrow fletched with feathers. I purchased them from 3 River Archery. I am using 125grain field points. Get yourself a bow stringer and some string silencers. You will also need to get a shooting glove or tab. It all depends what is comfortable for you. If you don't have a bow shop near by you can purchase a bow square. This will help you measure your nock point. Everyone set their nock differently. It all depends what your bow and your shoot style works best. Also nock crimps are good to have if you do not know how to make it with dental floss.


What spine would be best for 40#? 500 spine? I have the bow square, and the knowledge to get the proper nock point, I have a Cabela's very close to get the glove and bow stringer. I also have a NAP Centerrest Flipper laying around I could use, but I think I want to keep it simple and start off just shooting off the shelf. I guess my main question at this time is how to detemine how to properly spine arrows for Traditional archery...


----------



## bolo7735 (Jan 31, 2011)

500 spine would work.


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

you will have to play with tuning, 500 should work but start full length and cut 1/2" at a time till you get nock left out of it (if your right handed) if you get nock right then you went too far. as for the REST velcro works fine on the sage. use feathers and get a ff twist string from chad he did a bang up job for me. p.s. my sage likes 8 1/4" brace height but you will have to find what works for your bow.


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm liking the looks of the Easton Legacy 2117's cut at 30" with 125 grains up front. Pro's, Con's, Proper Spine?


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

hillwilly said:


> get a ff twist string from chad


Not sure who Chad is and what a ff twist string is...


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

Iluvatar said:


> Not sure who Chad is and what a ff twist string is...


 sorry, fast flight flemish twist string. chad : champion custom bowstrings www.recurves.com


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, I ended up buying a dozen GameGetter 400's I figure I'll lose a few early on so I'd rather lose a $3.33 arrow than a $6+ arrow. Got some 5" Feathers to steer them.


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

Shoot off the shelf. 2117 will work just play around with point sizes to get you shooting well. Youll lose (a few) arrows ( maybe lots). Just part of it. The best advise is to shoot a lot and figure out your own aiming method. If you make your own arrows you can get decent cedar shafts and finish them for fairly decent cost. Look on ebay for bulk aluminum shafts. I bought 200 some time ago for a buck 50 each. start at ten yards and adjust your yardage as you confidence builds. Shoot the string you have. Its way good enought til you get it.


----------

